# crockpots and food processors



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay enablers, here's your chance...

It appears that our old standby crockpot, an oval model from Proctor-Silex has lost half its power. It has a low and high setting and only high is working now. So, that gives me a good excuse for a Christmas present for my husband (who loves the crockpot). Enablers...what version, model, size, etc. should I go for? All suggestions are welcome.

Next...we have a KitchenAid Food Processors that my husband complains about endlessly. Too big, too many parts, etc. So, for Christmas, I thought...a mini FP. Again...what version, model, size and so on....I look forward to everyone's ideas.

L


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

From the notorious rice cooker thread I was pointed to the Fagor 3-in-1


I have used it as a pressure cooker and slow cooker, but not the rice cooker. I know you have a Zo for that anyway. For me theFagor is just the right size and cleanup is a breeze. The brown feature works well so it's really all-in-one. 
I have a West Bend (Wal-Mart $20.00 after X-Mas) that is a couple of years old too and it's the traditional type and larger (rectangular). If you are cooking for a crowd you would probably need that type. 
Thanks to you guys I'm running out of things to buy . I am now into Pandora Jewelry - http://www3.pandora-jewelry.com/us/?sc_lang=en-US . I might have to start a enablers thread for that one.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I am not one who buys many products from infomercials, because most of the time I think they do not work as advertised. But, I recently got a Magic Bullet to use as a food processor after some family members were still raving about it after owning one for almost a year:
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13430918
I picked one up this weekend and it works extremely well. It sounds to be just like what your husband was looking for: small, powerful, simple, not too many parts, easy to clean, etc. I have used it a few times already and it really has worked as advertized, and it had plenty of power to chop a bowl full of nuts quickly. The container that it chops in also has a lid and doubles as a storage container, so when you are done you can slap the lid on it and put it right in the fridge.

HTH,
Jason


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

DH has this one and it is currently his favorite method of cooking. He even used the crock part in the oven to make a delicious, perfectly cooked prime rib for Thanksgiving dinner! (thinking outside of the box, you know!) He makes roasts, stews, cornish game hens, he made ribs today and I don't think there is anything he has tried that we have not liked.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When my eyes first scanned over the forum listings, for a second I read this thread title as "Crackpots and Word Processors".  With all the authors around here, I wondered for a second!  Just thought I'd share that!


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm seconding the Fagor 3-in-1. I have it and it's excellent.

(I think I might be the one who originally brought it up in the rice cooker thread, but it really is that good.)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sherylb said:


> DH has this one and it is currently his favorite method of cooking. He even used the crock part in the oven to make a delicious, perfectly cooked prime rib for Thanksgiving dinner! (thinking outside of the box, you know!) He makes roasts, stews, cornish game hens, he made ribs today and I don't think there is anything he has tried that we have not liked.


This is the same crockpot I have now (along with a divided one and a old regular round one without a removable crock). I hardly ever use the others anymore. The locking lid is the best idea ever - no worries about spilling something on the way to a potluck or tailgate. It holds a lot of food and the crock washes up easily and can also go in the dishwasher. I wouldn't recommend anything else.

My food processor is huge (a Hamilton Beach Big Mouth) so I can't offer any suggestions there.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ya got me on the food processor, I love my kitchen aid one with 3 different size bowls ect. For the crock pot, I have this one ( got it at Costco a good 5 years ago and love it ) http://www.amazon.com/Rival-SCC658-W-Smart-Pot-2-Quart-Programmable/dp/B000BUB260/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1260766381&sr=8-9


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie is it just you and hubby? or anyone else living there? Do you want to cook for just one meal or do you want leftovers? are you planning on using it for full meal cooking, or just sides and small things? what do you need out of a cooker?
In my house, we have 3 teens who eat ALOT, so I have a 6qt. and we dont have leftovers ever..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Leslie is it just you and hubby? or anyone else living there? Do you want to cook for just one meal or do you want leftovers? are you planning on using it for full meal cooking, or just sides and small things? what do you need out of a cooker?
> In my house, we have 3 teens who eat ALOT, so I have a 6qt. and we dont have leftovers ever..


There are 3 to 4 of us, depending on who is home from college, who is visiting, etc. Generally when we make something in the crockpot, it is with the idea that there will be leftovers. I'd actually to get one where not all the food ends up sort of mushy...LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Ya got me on the food processor, I love my kitchen aid one with 3 different size bowls ect. For the crock pot, I have this one ( got it at Costco a good 5 years ago and love it ) http://www.amazon.com/Rival-SCC658-W-Smart-Pot-2-Quart-Programmable/dp/B000BUB260/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1260766381&sr=8-9


I love the KitchenAid, but it is big and sort of clunky to carry around. We don't keep it on the counter (not enough space) which is why I thought something smaller for everyday might be useful.

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In a crock pot cook book I bought recently, author said you can put a smaller Pyrex or Corningware glass bowl in the ceramic pot to cook a smaller amount of food.  (There's only me here, but I have three different size crock pots -- and use them all.)  Has anyone ever here ever done that?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I have the kitchen aid one, awesome for deer roast


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

this is the one we have - I love it -


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Smart Pot that I got from either QVC or HSN several years ago.  It has a programable digital display and even built in recipes.  My husband and I used it all the time and now that I am alone I still use it for just me or even when my family comes over (with my 2 girls their boyfriends and 5 grandchildren there are 10 of us) and it makes plenty of food for all of us.  I recently cooked boneless country style ribs for all 10 of us and there were even leftovers.  What I especially like about it is the ability to cook for 1 or 10 with great results.  I use the CrockPot liners and that makes clean-up a breeze.  I have thought about getting a smaller pot for just me but really can't see the need for it.  (However, I really like the 3 in 1 set that RHO shows above).  Note to self:  You do not need another kitchen gadget!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

If I had to get a new Crockpot, I would go with one of the ones with the 3 different sizes crocks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> If I had to get a new Crockpot, I would go with one of the ones with the 3 different sizes crocks.


Yes, the three crock crockpot does look very interesting. I have also been reading about the 3-in-1 cooker. I don't need a rice cooker, but the idea of a pressure cooker is intriguing.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie, I checked out the 3 in 1 Hamilton Beach crockpot on Amazon, they are selling the white set for $26.10 as opposed to the brown set at $59.99.  I don't know if color is an issue but thought I would mention it, if you were interested.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> At first glance, I thought this thread was titled "crAckpots and food processors"...


bwhahah.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Leslie, I checked out the 3 in 1 Hamilton Beach crockpot on Amazon, they are selling the white set for $26.10 as opposed to the brown set at $59.99. I don't know if color is an issue but thought I would mention it, if you were interested.


Wow I actually have the white set I didn't even notice the colors on the one I posted - that is a huge difference in price - wonder why - ....


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Leslie,

Can't comment much on crock pot, but if you have a "big" KitchenAid FP now, get the little baby one. Its equally amazing and I've not found another that does as good a job. (I keep my giant one out and just frequently use the mini-bowl)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, everyone.

I decided to go with the Fagor 3 in 1. It had lots of good reviews and the whole pressure cooker part was intriguing to me. I also bought two pressure cooker cookbooks (recommended by Amazon) to go with it. I will be interested to see if we like the rice cooker part or I stick with my Zo for that.

I also got the Cuisinart mini-prep FP (3 cup model) which seems mostly equivalent to the KitchenAid, review wise. I went with Cuisinart because my husband hates my KA food processor (hates it somewhat irrationally, I might add) and complains about it every time he uses it. Each time he says, "Oh, I wish we had kept the old Cuisinart, that was so much better." (never mind that it was falling apart). Anyway, now he can have a little mini-Cuisinart of his own that sounds like it is small enough to keep on the counter.

I am looking forward to all these new gadgets!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband's new Fagor 3 in 1 just arrived. It's all wrapped up so I don't want to open it. I went to the Fagor website to learn more and I found this picture...

http://www.fagoramerica.com/about_us/article_library










You tell me...does it look like that woman is reading a Kindle?

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ...
> 
> I also got the Cuisinart mini-prep FP (3 cup model) which seems mostly equivalent to the KitchenAid, review wise. I went with Cuisinart because my husband hates my KA food processor (hates it somewhat irrationally, I might add) and complains about it every time he uses it. Each time he says, "Oh, I wish we had kept the old Cuisinart, that was so much better." (never mind that it was falling apart). Anyway, now he can have a little mini-Cuisinart of his own that sounds like it is small enough to keep on the counter. ...


Men who don't cook just don't understand kitchen appliances  (If you end up with all the KA Stand Mixer Bits it becomes a little like rocket science)
Favorite part of my kitchen is the counter-top room to keep things out and therein handy
(I think the only thing that gets 'lots' of use that doesn't stay out is the KA hand Mixer .. the rest have on counter homes (and are for the most part plugged in just begging to be used.) (But I'll admit to a slightly "strange" kitchen layout that includes not only double ovens, but also two dishwashers, 2 separate and distinct sinks (both with disposers and filtered water faucets) and other very 'custom' things. -- But it is one of my favorite rooms in my house)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> When my eyes first scanned over the forum listings, for a second I read this thread title as "Crackpots and Word Processors". With all the authors around here, I wondered for a second! Just thought I'd share that!


Hey.
I resemble that remark...


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

wow...I read the title of this thread quickly and I thought it said Crackpots and Professors....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I started this thread because our crockpot had gone from having two temps: high and low, to just high and I thought it was time for something new. It's more true than ever because last night, my husband went to get the crockpot out and dropped it, breaking the liner into a million pieces. So now we really do need a new one...which is in the guise of the 3 in 1, wrapped, and waiting patiently under the tree.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I bet he will be very surprised!!  Merry Christmas, Brenda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband was taking out the crockpot to make split pea soup (we had a ham for dinner last night). But flipping through my rice cooker cookbook, I see two split pea soup recipes, so I am going home and try that. I've only made rice and oatmeal in my cooker, so this will be a first.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I never got around to making the split pea soup in the rice cooker. My husband is christening his new 3 in 1 with a big pot of soup. He also christened his mini-Cuisinart with chopping the onions, ham, and celery for the soup.

It is supposed to be cooked in 10 minutes. I'll report back.

L


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

How was the soup?  

I'm hungry just thinking about it.  It must be getting close to dinner time...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> How was the soup?
> 
> I'm hungry just thinking about it. It must be getting close to dinner time...


The soup was quite tasty. A little thinner than my husband usually makes it, but I liked it that way. I think he tends to cook soup too thick. He made some potato soup recently that tasted like a bowl of mashed potatoes. I like mashed potatoes, but not when I think I am eating soup.

Now I am making a batch of "curry in a hurry" in the pressure cooker. The rice is all cooked in the Zo rice cooker. I am interested in how this turns out. I haven't quite gotten the timing of the Fagor all figured out...

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd read recently in a slow cooker cook book that you can put a Corningware or Pyrex glass dish in a crock pot to cook smaller amounts of food.  It was in a book, but . . . ?  So I e-mailed Crock Pot about it today and got an answer.  YES, that works fine.  Good to know.  I have three different size pots so I guess I could eliminate the two smaller ones.  I'll try it first.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the 3 in one set, I LOVE IT! It takes up so much less space. I used to have 3 different sized crock pots and it was a waste of space! I should put oatmeal in the small one for the morning.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The curry was very tasty although next time I'll use a little less liquid. It was too soupy but even so, it tasted good. I think this is going to become my new favorite miracle ingredient:










L


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I'd read recently in a slow cooker cook book that you can put a Corningware or Pyrex glass dish in a crock pot to cook smaller amounts of food. It was in a book, but . . . ? So I e-mailed Crock Pot about it today and got an answer. YES, that works fine. Good to know. I have three different size pots so I guess I could eliminate the two smaller ones. I'll try it first.


Sandpiper, I'm having trouble picturing how to do this and I'd love to know how. (I took a migraine pill so that may be why my brain isn't working this morning) Sometimes I'd like to make something that I don't have to freeze the leftovers you know?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie, your dishes sound like they would be very tasty.  Have you posted the recipes, if not, could you?  I baked a ham for our family gathering on Christmas Eve and have quite a bit left (in the freezer) and plan to make Navy Bean Soup and the Split Pea soup also sounds great.  Thanks in advance.  Brenda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sendie said:


> Sandpiper, I'm having trouble picturing how to do this and I'd love to know how. (I took a migraine pill so that may be why my brain isn't working this morning) Sometimes I'd like to make something that I don't have to freeze the leftovers you know?


If you have a big crock pot, just put a smaller Corningware or Pyrex glass dish in the crock and cook. Don't know what else you could do. Haven't tried it yet.

Just checking on-line about 3 in 1 crocks. *So that's 2, 4, 6 quart crocks in 1?* Still too big for me. My biggest is 4 quarts. I also have 1 quart and 1.5 quarts. I use them all. So putting smaller dishes in 4 quart crock would be nice. Could get rid of the other two? Actually I do store the 1 quart (including heating unit) inside the 4 quart crock.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Leslie, your dishes sound like they would be very tasty. Have you posted the recipes, if not, could you? I baked a ham for our family gathering on Christmas Eve and have quite a bit left (in the freezer) and plan to make Navy Bean Soup and the Split Pea soup also sounds great. Thanks in advance. Brenda


Sure....here you go.

*Pressure Cooker Split Pea Soup with Ham*

Apparently, lots of people say that foaming is a problem when cooking split peas in a pressure cooker. According to Lorna Sass in Pressure Perfect, the way to take care of that is to add a tablespoon of butter or oil to the pot, which is what we did and it came out great.

1 Tbsp butter or oil
2 cups coarsely chopped onions
2 large ribs of celery, diced
8 cups water
1 pound (2.5 cups) green split peas, picked over and rinsed
1 pound smoked ham steak or pork butt, cut into 3/4 inch chunks (we just used the leftover hambone from the other night)
2 large bay leaves
1 tsp. salt
1/2 to 1 tsp. dried thyme (optional)

Heat the butter or oil in the pressure cooker, then stir in all the remaining ingredients, except the thyme. Cover and bring to full pressure and cook 10 minutes. When the time is up, allow the pressure to return to normal naturally (ie, don't turn the steam valve). When you can, remove the lid, remove the bay leaves and stir in the thyme, allowing it to cook for another 5 minutes or so. Stir well and serve.

*Curry in a Hurry*

1 cup coconut milk or water
4 Tbsp. Patak's mild curry paste
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
3 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut into large cubes
1 cup plain yogurt
1.5 cups frozen peas
3 Tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro (I didn't use since I didn't have)

Pour the water or coconut milk into the cooker. Add the Patak's paste and stir until dissolved. Add onion and chicken. Lock cover on, bring to full pressure and cook for 8 minutes. Allow to naturally release for 4 minutes, then quick release.

Measure out one cup of the broth and blend with the yogurt. Stir the peas into the curry and simmer until they are cooked, about one minute. Turn off the heat and stir the yogurt mixture into the curry. Stir in cilantro.

Serve with rice (cooked in your rice cooker, naturally!).

This served 4 of us generously, with leftovers.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Brenda - Shizu roams the various threads for recipes and posts them in a KB cookbook,, updated monthly!  You might give her a pm and get on her list.  There are some absolutely terrific recipes there, including Leslie's.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Anju, I do receive the KB cookbook from Shizu, I didn't look first to see if these two recipes are already in there and will do so shortly.
Leslie, I think I'm confused, I thought the split Pea soup was a crockpot recipe, as well as the Curry in a Hurry?  I don't have a pressure cooker and no I do not intend to buy one! lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thanks Anju, I do receive the KB cookbook from Shizu, I didn't look first to see if these two recipes are already in there and will do so shortly.
> Leslie, I think I'm confused, I thought the split Pea soup was a crockpot recipe, as well as the Curry in a Hurry? I don't have a pressure cooker and no I do not intend to buy one! lol


Well, that split pea soup had a long and varied history...LOL. After my husband broke the crockpot, I intended to make the soup in the rice cooker (there is a recipe in the rice cooker cookbook) but I was lazy and didn't get around to it. Then he opened his new 3 in 1 for Christmas so he decided to christen it with pressure cooker split pea soup.

I think in the crockpot, the split pea soup would essentially be the same, just cook for a long time instead of a short time under pressure. And don't rule out getting a pressure cooker -- I am impressed with this thing! I made beef stroganoff for houseful of young people last night and they gobbled it up. It was delicious!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Guess that's the next thread?  Pressure Cookers?

I Understand they are quite different from the way they used to be and almost fail safe from blowing up


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Guess that's the next thread? Pressure Cookers?
> 
> I Understand they are quite different from the way they used to be and almost fail safe from blowing up


Yes. Apparently, pressure cookers were very popular in the 20s and 30s, then when WW2 came along, they stopped making them since the metal was needed for the war effort. After the war, there was a pent up demand (pun intended) and lots of companies started making cheap pressure cookers that weren't safe and exploded. They got a bad reputation and pressure cooking fell out of favor. It's being revived, now, with new, safe machines. I have to say, I am loving the 3 in 1 so far (and yes, it was supposed to be a present for my husband! LOL).

L


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this thread. I've been working alot lately out of town   Leslie I'm really interested in the things you've made in your 3 in 1.  My crockpot is on its way out, and I've been looking for an excuse for the 3 in 1, since it was first posted in the rice cooker thread.  Which books did you buy, are both of them worth it, or is one better?  What else have you made in it now that you've had access to it for a little while?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I'm sorry I missed this thread. I've been working alot lately out of town  Leslie I'm really interested in the things you've made in your 3 in 1. My crockpot is on its way out, and I've been looking for an excuse for the 3 in 1, since it was first posted in the rice cooker thread. Which books did you buy, are both of them worth it, or is one better? What else have you made in it now that you've had access to it for a little while?


I bought these two cookbooks:



















The one by Lorna Sass is more of a reference book with lots of tables and guidelines. Vickie Smith has more recipes. That said, so far we've used the Lorna Sass book more, I think because we are learning.

I've only used the 3 in 1 as a pressure cooker so far. I am not sure I'll ever use the rice cooker function (since I have a rice cooker) but you never know.

Everything we've made has come out great. Split pea soup, beef broth (with the Christmas roast beef bones), beef stroganoff, corned beef and cabbage, chicken curry x2, and last night, chicken in packets (chicken cooked in foil packets). For this week, my husband has a pot roast scheduled, and another corned beef.

It is super easy to use and like I said, everything to date has turned out great. I'm impressed with this gadget and glad I bought it.

L


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Leslie.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie keep talking the 3 in 1 up - I have a fear of pressure cookers since one blew up on a friend - - and I really would love to have one --


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've always been scared of them too, even though my mom used one constantly while I was growing up. I tend to be forgetful and just know I'm going to blow up my kitchen.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I used a pressure cooker for years and loved it till I got my microwave. (I'm a lazy cook)

tessa


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've always been scared of them too, even though my mom used one constantly while I was growing up.


Same here. Stewed chicken with dumplings was a favorite of my father's so we had it often enough. Cooked in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> Leslie keep talking the 3 in 1 up - I have a fear of pressure cookers since one blew up on a friend - - and I really would love to have one --


One of the cookbooks I bought had the history of pressure cookers. They've been around for ages. The first home models went on the market around 1917. They then became super popular in the 20s and 30s. During WWII, they stopped making them due to the shortage of metal. When the war ended, there was a lot of pent up demand for pressure cookers and apparently lots of companies started making cheap ones that exploded. That's how they got the bad reputation of blowing up all the time. Modern pressure cookers are much safer, both in the way they are constructed plus having several release valves (not just one).

If you want to get a stove-top pressure cooker you should have a gas stove, because you need to be able to adjust the heat more precisely than you can on an electric stove. We do have an electric stove so that was one of the things that factored into getting the 3 in 1. Just plug it into the wall, press a few buttons and voila! The thing really is simple to operate.

My husband is going to try a pot roast in it this evening. Yum!

L


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

My fiance and I were just talking about pressure cookers yesterday - they scare me! But I do want to learn how to can...

This is the food processor I have and I love it http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-DLC-8S-11-Cup-Custom-Processor/dp/B00004S9EJ?tag=kbpst-20
And this slow cooker http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-33967-6-Quart-Programmable/dp/B001AO2PXK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1263217069&sr=1-1&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pressure cookers for canning have to be enormous so they are not very good for cooking unless you are making vast quantities of food. Plus, canning has lots of regulations, to make sure you don't give yourself botulism. 

I think canning is a lot of work. It's worth it if you have an enormous garden or fruit trees but absent that, I think it's easier and cheaper to just buy the stuff at the store.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't find it now, but thought there was a thread for a crock pot pot roast and Heather's Lemon Chicken.  Couldn't get a whole chicken the other day, so got the pot roast, was DH in heaven!  Sure did smell good, I can't eat red meat due to a dietary problem.  Did get a chicken today and boy does it smell good!  WOW, I can hardly wait, but it was a big mother so it will take a full 8 hours to cook.  Thanks y'all.

I still want  3 in 1, but guess I'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've always been scared of them too, even though my mom used one constantly while I was growing up. I tend to be forgetful and just know I'm going to blow up my kitchen.


That's one of the reasons I went with the 3-in-1 -- automatic shutoff at the end of cook time and then it beeps at you.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Westbend Slow Cooker (I know it's not a crockpot) But it does the same thing. What I like about it, is that I can take the pot off the base and use it on the stove to brown the meat before adding the rest of the ingredients. I can also put the pot in the oven.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I used to use my pressure cookers a lot, but then switched to a glass cooktop, and my old pressure cookers wouldn't work with it. Now, I have a Wolfgang Puck electric pressure cooker, which is a lot like the Fagor 3 in 1.  I love kitchen gadgets and small appliances, so I have and use my Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 slow cooker, my Sanyo 10 c. fuzzy logic rice cooker, and my WP electric pressure cooker. All are great, and I use them frequently. I think we really could use a pressure cooker thread here, as well as a slow cooker one.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Trilby said:


> I have a Westbend Slow Cooker (I know it's not a crockpot) But it does the same thing. What I like about it, is that I can take the pot off the base and use it on the stove to brown the meat before adding the rest of the ingredients. I can also put the pot in the oven.


That's great, it always annoys me how many "quick and easy" crockpot recipes start with the stovetop, and use sooo many pans.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Also the base itself can be used to cook on...Eggs, pancakes..etc.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks like the Fagor 3-in-1 is a favorite on here! I noticed there are other brands of similar items on Amazon also...like Cuisinart, Nesco, etc. Is this brand better than the others? I am just beginning to research them and was just curious why this brand has been chosen over the others. I'm not familiar with the Fagor brand.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been reading some reviews and have a couple questions that hopefully don't sound too dumb:

It appears the slow cooker portion will only cook on "low" not med. or high. I usually do cook on med or high normally. Is there a way around that?

Also, if the slow cooker cooks too slowly, can you do normal crock-pot recipes in the pressure cooker? Like if I were doing a soup, could I use the pressure cooker and a lot less time? Or how does that work?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Trilby said:


> I have a Westbend Slow Cooker (I know it's not a crockpot) But it does the same thing. What I like about it, is that I can take the pot off the base and use it on the stove to brown the meat before adding the rest of the ingredients. I can also put the pot in the oven.


Correct if I'm wrong, but a "Crockpot" is a brand, not a type of cooker. Crockpot is famous for slow-cookers, but a slow-cooker doesn't have to be a Crockpot. It's kind of like xeroxing the brand became a verb!

Either way, I recently got a Cuisineart slow-cooker and I love it. I'm making some ribs in it right now!


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I've been reading some reviews and have a couple questions that hopefully don't sound too dumb:
> 
> It appears the slow cooker portion will only cook on "low" not med. or high. I usually do cook on med or high normally. Is there a way around that?
> 
> Also, if the slow cooker cooks too slowly, can you do normal crock-pot recipes in the pressure cooker? Like if I were doing a soup, could I use the pressure cooker and a lot less time? Or how does that work?


Yes, there is only one slow cooker temp. Low seems to be an accurate description.

You can do slow cooker recipes as pressure cooker recipes, but you have to be careful not to fill it too full since the food will clog the pressure valve.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

A slow-cooker should have a High and a Low setting.  At least mine does.  It also has a Warm - which it switches to when the cooking is done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Rival Crockpot.  Has low and high and no auto shutoff so it just keeps heating until you turn it off.  The rice cooker has 'cook' and 'warm'.  It switches automatically to warm when the rice is done, but won't go off unless you turn it off.

I guess I have fairly simple gadgets.   Still, they work well for me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to pull the trigger on a new crockpot, and I thought I'd revive this thread for recommendations...

EDIT: This is the one I'm thinking of:
 Hamilton Beach 6 quart

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy,

That is the crockpot I have (in white) and I highly recommend it.  The size is great for a family, but you can cook smaller quantities; the crock is removable and washes easy or can go in the dishwasher; it has the usual low and high settings as well as a "warm"; I think the oval shape cooks quantities more evenly than the old round crockpots; the BEST thing about it is the lockable lid - you can transport chili, spaghetti, any messy food and not worry about it spilling in your car.  It also has a nice long cord if you are setting it up on a buffet and aren't real close to an outlet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there's another version, too, with a touchpad, but I really don't think I need that much sophistication.  There's also a comment here in this thread or perhaps another one about putting a smaller PyrexTM container inside the slow cooker to cook smaller amounts....

Has anyone actually done this?

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, there's another version, too, with a touchpad, but I really don't think I need that much sophistication. There's also a comment here in this thread or perhaps another one about putting a smaller PyrexTM container inside the slow cooker to cook smaller amounts....
> 
> Has anyone actually done this?
> 
> Betsy


I've done that. I baked a cake in the crock pot mostly because I wanted it to smell good for a few hours. It worked! Cake was delicious too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone have this cookbook?


I got this one when it was free even though I hadn't had a slow cooker/Crockpot for years (and it WAS a Crockpot).


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I've done that. I baked a cake in the crock pot mostly because I wanted it to smell good for a few hours. It worked! Cake was delicious too.


So you simply put the small container in the larger removable container? Interesting!

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So you simply put the small container in the larger removable container? Interesting!
> 
> Betsy


Yep. I covered it with foil because I didn't want the condensation dripping on my cake. It turns out, there was still condensation. Duh.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Funny you should ask.....I got that crockpot cookbook Betsy asked about in the mail the other day. It's just the kind of weather you want to use a crockpot! It sounded good because she doesn't use processfoods in her recipes and I have been trying cut out those and excess sugar and salt out of mine and my families diet. 
Brenda B


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Betsy,
> 
> That is the crockpot I have (in white) and I highly recommend it. The size is great for a family, but you can cook smaller quantities; the crock is removable and washes easy or can go in the dishwasher; it has the usual low and high settings as well as a "warm"; I think the oval shape cooks quantities more evenly than the old round crockpots; the BEST thing about it is the lockable lid - you can transport chili, spaghetti, any messy food and not worry about it spilling in your car. It also has a nice long cord if you are setting it up on a buffet and aren't real close to an outlet.


I went ahead and ordered mine....it should be here on Wednesday. I had some GCs, and free 2 day shipping, yay! Now I'm looking for recipes...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I went ahead and ordered mine....it should be here on Wednesday. I had some GCs, and free 2 day shipping, yay! Now I'm looking for recipes...
> 
> Betsy


Don't forget my fall apart yummy lemon chicken.

1 lemon - stabbed with a fork several times until dead.

1 chicken - rinse and pat dry. rub butter all over it. put the lemon in the cavity. put in crockpot and sprinkle with salt pepper and paprika.

cook all day.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I am so fixing that tomorrow.  That sounds heavenly.


----------



## heara (Oct 28, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> Yep. I covered it with foil because I didn't want the condensation dripping on my cake. It turns out, there was still condensation. Duh.


If you try it again, get a few pieces of paper towel, lay it across the top of the crockpot so the ends of the paper towel hang over the sides, and put the lid down on top of it. It should stop the condensation from dripping from the lid, and nothing comes in contact with the food to make it soggy. You could probably use a thin tea towel, too, but I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I went ahead and ordered mine....it should be here on Wednesday. I had some GCs, and free 2 day shipping, yay! Now I'm looking for recipes...
> 
> Betsy


It'll probably come with some suggestions. Stews and Chilis work well. . .as do pot roasts. I do Kalua Pig in it. And it's good for mulling cider or wine too. . . . . .


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I know you already ordered it, but timers are good especially when you loose track of time and it automatically switches to keep warm, instead of overcooking, or if you don't all eat on the same schedule.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Heh. Must be that time of year when crockpots (yeah, I use it as the generic term for slow cookers in general) are being thought of more, with weather getting cool and hot meals already ready when getting home from work are more interesting.  I was looking at smaller ones on Sunday night, the 1-1/2 size since it's just me and I don't want/need a lot of leftovers so end up never using my huge one, and was thinking of this Proctor Silex one:



It has more than one heat setting, rare in smaller sizes, as well as a removable liner, also rare in smaller sizes. Anyone have this one, or recommend a different small one?

Betsy, I was looking at that "Not Your Mother's..." book too, as I also got that Kindle freebie version for "Entertaining" awhile back...they also have a version for small cookers that might be interesting.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 crockpot (three different sizes of crocks nest inside each other for easy storage) that I really like, but I wish the crocks were oval instead of round. 
It's like this one, except all of the crocks are white.










As for my food processor, I have the Cuisinart Elite, 16-cup

This is a photo of the 14-cup, but mine's the 16-cup. (Had the 14-cup one been available when I needed a new f.p., I'd have bought it.)










and the Cuisinart Elite 4-cup.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I may have posted this before but it bears repeating if I did. 

This is probably my most used cookbook. I've never had something not turn out, everything has been delicious. In fact, today I'm making a new recipe from this book and my kids keep coming in the kitchen saying is smells really good. It's not available on the Kindle but I'm of the opinion that cookbooks are much better _not _on the Kindle.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been visiting Swagbucks a lot lately, and have gathered quite a few Amazon Gift cards with very little effort. Today I noticed on the Daily Deals they are offering the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 Slow Cooker for only $24.99. This is a crazy deal, less than 1/2 price. I think I am going to go for it. Shipping is only $3.99. If anyone else is interested, I just thought I would point this out to you all. If you are not a member of Swag Bucks yet, you can go to swagbucks.com to join, or you can click on the Swagbucks logo in my signature to credit me with a referral.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I have been visiting Swagbucks a lot lately, and have gathered quite a few Amazon Gift cards with very little effort. Today I noticed on the Daily Deals they are offering the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 Slow Cooker for only $24.99. This is a crazy deal, less than 1/2 price. I think I am going to go for it. Shipping is only $3.99. If anyone else is interested, I just thought I would point this out to you all. If you are not a member of Swag Bucks yet, you can go to swagbucks.com to join, or you can click on the Swagbucks logo in my signature to credit me with a referral.


I have that crackpot, and it's been a good one.


----------

